# Iclear 30b



## Smokyg (12/1/14)

I cant seem to find anyone in SA that sells these yet? Anyone know who has them?
Also do they come with a ring to use on a ego battery?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> I cant seem to find anyone in SA that sells these yet? Anyone know who has them?
> Also do they come with a ring to use on a ego battery?



We have some coming in at the end of this month, not sure where else you can get at the moment though have you asked CVS? 

Not sure about the ring will check with the factory


----------



## Smokyg (12/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have some coming in at the end of this month, not sure where else you can get at the moment though have you asked CVS?
> 
> Not sure about the ring will check with the factory


Good news! Do you have pricing yet? The iClear 16 is great! Just doesn't take enough ejuice, have to fill it up 3 times a day, and the bottom coil sounds great looking at the reviews.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/1/14)

Unfortunately not, we need to see what the import tax and customs fees are on it but we had the old iClear 30s for R150.00 so hopefully they wont be too much more than that


----------



## Smokyg (12/1/14)

N


Stroodlepuff said:


> Unfortunately not, we need to see what the import tax and customs fees are on it but we had the old iClear 30s for R150.00 so hopefully they wont be too much more than that


If it's a tad more it's not a problem. Skyblue isn't sure when the would get tho. I can't wait to get my hands on them


----------



## Silver (13/1/14)

Hi @Stroodlepuff - please let us know when you get the Iclear 30B in.
Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (13/1/14)

They should be here in 2 weeks, with the Magnetos and Kayfun clones. Its a big order, whole bunch of new stuffz. Even Kraken Clones, and and.. Just wait and see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/14)

will do  have a few other surprises too


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/14)

haha Giz beat me to it


----------



## vaalboy (20/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> They should be here in 2 weeks, with the Magnetos and Kayfun clones. Its a big order, whole bunch of new stuffz.



Hi Giz, please rem to reserve x2 30b's + 10 coils please. The review on these look great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/1/14)

No probs dude. Protank killers these are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (20/1/14)

Hey @Gizmo 

I preordered 2x 30B's with Stroodlepuff but forgot about coils, Lol! My bad, please keep 6 aside for me  

Thanks for the reminder @vaalboy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

